# Anti-theft steering wheel lock disable



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

Oy, I was a little far from the curb so with the car already off, I released the handbrake and steered it towards the curb, but then the steering wheel locked and I can't even start the car! How do I disable this so that I can start/drive my car!?!?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

When you turn your key, move the steering wheel a little to one side. It should free up the lock.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

oh sweet i can start it again! Thanks samo. Fast reply btw. U guys rock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

lol man -- I've had that crap locked so bad that I had to fool with it for literally 5 minutes (well.. in between breaks of cussing and hitting stuff) to get it free.. and then It was kinda just luck.. hehe, it's almost as annoying as when your locks freeze in your car & you have to hold a lighter to the key in the freezing cold for like 5 minutes and then immediately stick it in.. sucks


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

The wheel locked up on me the other day at school, wasnt cool, my girlfriend was in the car and she was like "good job" i didnt know what had happened and since i was feeling the pressure i quickly resolved the situation, yes!


----------

